# DRE's Spring Swap and Sale



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Fellow Boaters,

Down River Equipment's Spring Sale will be held next week, March 19th - 25th, at our store in Wheat Ridge, CO. Everything in the store will be marked down between 10% - 25% off! Needless to say, this is a great opportunity to save money on gear. Our Spring Boat Swap will take place from March 23rd - 25th. If you are interested in selling a boat in our swap, please give us a call for details on how to do so. 

See you at the shop or on the water,

- The Down River Crew


----------



## SouthernSun (Mar 31, 2010)

Will all of the boats at the swap be there by then? Or will more be there on Saturday?


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

SouthernSun said:


> Will all of the boats at the swap be there by then? Or will more be there on Saturday?


The deadline to drop off a boat is Wednesday the 21st. All the boats that will be available during the swap will be displayed all weekend, starting at 10am on Friday.


----------

